# whining/humming sound when accelerating



## hwickert (Aug 9, 2017)

My 2013 Nissan Altima has a whining/humming sound during acceleration and de-acceleration. I can be going down the highway and put the car in neutral and the noise does NOT stop. I have not had any check engine lights to come on either. The car has 131,000 miles on it so the warranty is out. Can someone tell me what to start looking out to repair my car?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It "could" be a bad wheel bearing. It's hard to say without hearing nor experiencing if for oneself.


----------

